# Wind - WTF????



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone else getting sick of NONSTOP gale force winds? It's really messing with fishing opportunities this year. The first question on whether to go fishing this past month has been, "Will the wind be under 25 mph???"

Sorry, had to vent. I'm not afraid to fish in wind but it's certainly nice not to have to fish hurricane winds.

And I don't want to hear anything about walleye chop either......there can be too much. :lol:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd have to say the overall weather Chris. I never complain about the cold and wet weather just because I hate hot weather. So I save my complianing for that. But this spring has just really sucked. Cold, wet, and windy. It's one of the worst springs I can remember.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah im getting extremely sick of it also. It has helped me though in the fact that whenever its windy less and less people are fishing from shore so i usually have the whole beach to myself. What they don't realize is when 8 o'clock roles around it turns absolutely perfect out! with NO wind!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ruger1 said:


> I'd have to say the overall weather Chris. I never complain about the cold and wet weather just because I hate hot weather. So I save my complianing for that. But this spring has just really sucked. Cold, wet, and windy. It's one of the worst springs I can remember.


What sucks out here is we've been cold and windy, NOT WET. I don't know what Bismarck has gotten for precip. this year but it can't be much. Weather systems have been parting us like the red sea since I moved here and the past 2 days has been no exception (huge fronts that disappeared miles from town). It's flat out dry.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, Bottineau County is drier than a popcorn fart itself. We've had rain once this spring thus far that i remember, and that was less than .25 inches. It's pretty much a dust bowl at this point. As you drive east and south though, it gets much better.

Every time it looks like we will get something it splits us and ends up raining 60 miles to the west and east .....but we still get the wind and cold from the system uke: uke: , just no precip. Getting old.

Now we cancelled our plans to camp and fish a little with the family (inlaws) this weekend because of how bad the weather sounds and if things keep rolling the way they have it probably won't rain and the wind will probably go down. And i'll be doing yard and house projects...arrgggghhhh.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

So you guys are getting this wind too. It's been driving me nuts up here for days. And like you , we haven't had a drop of rain. I can't remember it being this dry in the spring ever. Alot of the roosts that were half dry last fall, are completely dry this spring.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think we have had some 48mph gusts today. Its getting old quick. Why bother going camping when you can't even have a camp fire. :******: I hope I don't get in trouble using that emoticon as we are in a burn ban.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Things have been bad in W SD too. We've had several days with 50 mph gusts. Tough to escape even a 20 mph wind on these prairie reservoirs. Got to be some of the windiest months I can remember.

The other day I started fishing on dead calm waters. An hour later I said screw it, three drift socks were not slowing me down enough! It'll be nice here soon.

At least we are getting some rain. Had a good snowstorm then got about 2" of rain yesterday. Talking the same tonite. Fill the lakes up!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

The wind really blows. So does the burn bans. Thats all im willing to publically state on that matter. Cancelled the fishing trip for this weekend, still will fish a little. Between the gusts and call for scattered thunder storms you can right this one off as a loss. :sniper:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Its the same here out east as well (NY) I don't ever remember passing on going out because of the wind like this year. I mostly fish the eastern end of a 23 mile by 5 mile wide shallow lake which is battered from the west most days. Seems things are colder than normal as well- should get better soon.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

And it continues.............30-40 today with higher gusts.......yesterday was 25-30........tomorrow more of the same. Since March 1 here this year the weather has absolutely sucked................


----------

